# RI EMT-Cardiacs.................



## bryncvp (May 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if the EMT-C in RI can challenge the AEMT from the Registry once the new levels come out next year? I looked over the skills that we could have comepared to a AEMT and it seems like we have a lot more..I just cant seem to get a straight answer from the Registry when I call. 

Anyone have any idea?


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2010)

Do you have a card with a corresponding level from the NR, IE an I/85 or I/99?

If all you have is an NREMT-B than my money would be on no, it won't translate.


----------



## bryncvp (May 14, 2010)

Well I have an NREMT-B card and am enrolled in the EMT-C class now. The issuse is that the EMT-C is the only ALS certfication below Medic. The state does not recognize EMT-I of any level. Now I do not plan on leaving RI anytime soon, but I would like all this effort to not be lost if I do leave. Thats why I am asking if it would allow me to take the AEMT so at least I will have a national certification.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 14, 2010)

Ok, so when you finish EMT-C do you test the NR at all, or only your state test?


If you don't test for NR, that's probably your answer.


----------



## bryncvp (May 14, 2010)

Well thats the thing. When you finish the Cardiac class..there is no need for testing with the NR. RI wont recognize it so why bother. Thats why I am asking if there are any Cardiacs out there that have tested with the NR and if they know if it would count towards the AEMT.


----------



## piranah (May 14, 2010)

No..you cannot get a national cert with the cardiac due to the fact that, yes the scope is larger but the education is not...the AEMT at least has some education...if you want a national cert thats ALS... you have to go to paramedic school...just curious, who's class are you in?


----------



## bryncvp (May 14, 2010)

Hmm I wonder if there is a challenge option or somthing. I am enrolled in EMT Inc's class. It just started and it is mostly review so far.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 14, 2010)

Usually with NR, the only way they will let you challenge is if you have equivalent or superior education


----------



## rescue99 (May 14, 2010)

bryncvp said:


> Well I have an NREMT-B card and am enrolled in the EMT-C class now. The issuse is that the EMT-C is the only ALS certfication below Medic. The state does not recognize EMT-I of any level. Now I do not plan on leaving RI anytime soon, but I would like all this effort to not be lost if I do leave. Thats why I am asking if it would allow me to take the AEMT so at least I will have a national certification.



If you are using the I-99 text, the DOT/NSC are being followed there should be no difference. There really needs to be one set of standarized titles. After all, we do have to meet the minimum standard training / education requirements therefore the titles should have to be alike as well.


----------



## piranah (May 14, 2010)

ok for people not from RI it will be hard to understand.. the Cardiac level does not follow the I curriculum it follows it's own due to the fact that noone else besides RI recognizes it. some classes use paramedic books and just skip most of it and some use the I books. To the OP if you just want to get on a FD and not really do EMS get your cardiac but if EMS is something you might want to pursue, you should just bite the bullet and go to paramedic school. The cardiac DOES NOT prepare (most) to work at the ALS level. Most of the cardiacs I know who went and most that are in our paramedic school say that they are very surprised they didn't kill anyone with the lack of knowledge the cardiac class leaves you......but it is up to you and good luck in school....by the way who's class is EMT inc....who is your instructors?


----------



## bryncvp (May 15, 2010)

What Medic school are you apart of? I think I want to go on and get my Medic license however, this isnt my full time job. I would need some understanding when it comes to class attendance. I would like to pick your brain some more about your school though.


----------



## piranah (May 15, 2010)

the webpage is http://eastbaymedicaleducators.com ...the schedule in any medic school all depends on the class you enroll in..it is intensive but you can do it with a family and work...most in my medic school when i went were older with a family..


----------

